# SHENZHEN | Qianhai Hengchang Technology Buildings | 153m | 31 fl | 152m | 31 fl | T/O



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

So this one is real after all (now we have sources to prove it)
http://qoofan.com/a/279068.html
http://xueqiu.com/6788319922/34443710
http://sznews.com/news/content/2014-12/08/content_10819653_3.htm

By xiaodong1990


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

looks like they could start prep work every moment :cheers:


----------



## SumoSarmani (Jan 26, 2015)

nice :cheers:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Great news.


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

Not very funny that you deleted my thread about the exact same project with the exact same pic. "No sources" is not an acceptable excuse to delete my thread when I had posted a goddamn pic showing the official project board and listing the official height and official name. Whatever, go ahead and keep running Chinese projects on SSC as a one-man-show, I'll be over on Gaoloumi.

You even spelled wrong on your new perfect awesome sourced thread, it's Hengchang, not Hengchan. Jesus Christ.

Delete this thread and restore my (perfectly sourced) thread.


----------



## Stephan23 (Aug 3, 2005)

Finally something new... hope the big projects of Shenzhen will start soon...


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

How many supertalls confirmed for Qianhai now?


----------



## Ch.W (Oct 18, 2013)

Reminds me of "two international finance center" in hongkong...


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Threads should be locked and archived, if they are not sourced, not deleted. So that when there are sources they can be restored


----------



## Amastroi2017 (Jun 17, 2012)

We can't afford to lose Barbaric Manchurian. He offers great updates on all the Tianjin threads. He is also the main contributor as far as updates are concerned to the GF 117 thread and the Xianglouwan and Yujiapu District threads. 

I don't think we should fight over who opens a thread but I think we should make sure the information is correct in the thread title before it is opened. 

On a more positive note, this may be the first true supertall to become under construction in the Qianhai District.


----------



## nonotz (Jan 10, 2011)

@z0rg
I believe there's a mistake in the title ..

in the picture its 前海恒昌 which is QianHai HengChang


----------



## Faisal Shourov (Jan 6, 2013)

BarbaricManchurian said:


> Not very funny that you deleted my thread about the exact same project with the exact same pic. "No sources" is not an acceptable excuse to delete my thread when I had posted a goddamn pic showing the official project board and listing the official height and official name. Whatever, go ahead and keep running Chinese projects on SSC as a one-man-show, I'll be over on Gaoloumi.
> 
> You even spelled wrong on your new perfect awesome sourced thread, it's Hengchang, not Hengchan. Jesus Christ.
> 
> Delete this thread and restore my (perfectly sourced) thread.


lol :lol:


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

Amastroi2017 said:


> We can't afford to lose Barbaric Manchurian. He offers great updates on all the Tianjin threads. He is also the main contributor as far as updates are concerned to the GF 117 thread and the Xianglouwan and Yujiapu District threads.
> 
> I don't think we should fight over who opens a thread but I think we should make sure the information is correct in the thread title before it is opened.
> 
> On a more positive note, this may be the first true supertall to become under construction in the Qianhai District.


Agree


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

153m now. Well I hope Qianhai has some great midrise architecture, skyscrapers aren't everything :/


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

from 320m to 153...oh dear


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

BarbaricManchurian said:


> 153m now. Well I hope Qianhai has some great midrise architecture, skyscrapers aren't everything :/


what's the source? just rumors, or does it look to be final? hno:


----------



## lowenmeister (Oct 1, 2012)

Its true
http://www.szqh.gov.cn/sygnan/qhzx/tzgg/201505/t20150507_14638397.shtml


Shenzhen Qianhai Authority on Front Sea Bay Area T102-0253 parcel planning and adjustment of publicity
Published: 2015-05-06
Font Size - +

Front Sea Bay Area 09-03-03 Lot (parcel number: T102-0253), due to the impact of aviation height limit, unable to sell the plan according to the requirements of the implementation of the land planning requirements need to be adjusted. Now in accordance with the relevant provisions of "Town and Country Planning Act," and "Shenzhen Urban Planning Ordinance" and other publicity on the matter as follows:

I. Project Status

Front Sea Bay Area 09-03-03 land planning capabilities for Comprehensive Development Area (1), an area of ​​6937.45 square meters of land for construction, planning construction area of ​​140,000 square meters (of which 100,000 square meters of office, hotel 30,000 square meters, business area 7700 square meters, the property management space 300 square meters, ancillary buildings 2000 square meters), while the underground business 3,000 square meters, *the building height limit of 320 meters* above sea level. The land was the transfer in May 2014.

December 2014 according to civil aviation authorities relevant requirements, the land could not land in accordance with planning requirements when implemented. It is intended that the land planning targets adjusted as follows: land area of ​​the same building area of ​​70,000 square meters (30,000 square meters of office, hotel 30,000 square meters, business area of ​​7700 square meters, the property management space 300 square meters, ancillary use Room 2000 square meters), while the underground business 3,000 square meters, *the building height limit of 153 meters above sea level (including all structures)*, other requirements remain unchanged.

Note: Comprehensive Development Area (1) refers to the commercial office, commercial use of land-based.

Second, public places

(A) Shenzhen Qianhai Authority E-stop lobby

Address: Shenzhen Moon Bay Road and Dongbin Road, Nanshan District, south of the intersection of Qianhai Shenzhen-Hong Kong cooperation zone E-stop

(B) Shenzhen Qianhai Authority official website

Website: http: //www.szqh.gov.cn/ljqh/ghjs/gjtzgg

(C) the Shenzhen Economic Daily

Third, the publicity time

For a period of 10 calendar days, it is from May 7, 2015 to May 16, 2015.

Fourth, feedback

The publication period, such as the above matters have comments or suggestions, please use the real name and contact information to contact Shenzhen Qianhai Authority overdue deemed no objection. Notice expired without objection, I Bureau will carry out the next phase of work according to the procedure.

V. Contact

Shenzhen Qianhai Authority

Contact: Metalworking

Tel: +8675536668832

Shenzhen Qianhai Authority

May 6, 2015

09-03-03 land planning adjusted index comparison table



Qianhai has been a disaster from day one


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

stupid airport


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper (Jul 7, 2009)

Impossible as it seems, but this airport is causing more trouble than _BER Berlin-Brandenburg_.


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

http://english.caixin.com/2015-05-11/100808190.html


----------



## KøbenhavnK (Feb 3, 2014)

^^
That must destroy the local government budget for years to come.... 

Seems like Zorg's supertall list will need some serious downsizing.


----------



## crriss (Apr 9, 2010)

Bad news folks http://szdaily.sznews.com/html/2015-05/14/content_3224212.htm


----------



## Ch.W (Oct 18, 2013)

crriss said:


> Bad news folks http://szdaily.sznews.com/html/2015-05/14/content_3224212.htm


Decreased to 153m because of the 12km distance airport:weird:


> The zone is 12 to 15 kilometers from the busy Shenzhen International Airport. The Qianhai bureau and city planners have been bickering with aviation authorities since 2011 over the height of buildings planned for the zone.
> 
> Aviation authorities say two-thirds of the economic zone is within an area around the airport in which building heights need to be limited for safety reasons. Those officials say buildings should be no taller than *153.72* meters to ensure the safety of flights.
> 
> The Qianhai bureau says that this limit would hurt the development of the zone — and its ability to serve as a new engine for growth. The original plan for the zone and land sales records indicate that at least 14 buildings will be taller than 150 meters. Six were to be over 300 meters tall and another five would have heights of 150 to 200 meters, according to english.caixin.com


Does this mean the end for any supertal in this zone? How disappointingicard:


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

another confirmation about the new height: http://sz.house.sina.com.cn/news/2015-05-07/13506001956089451827370.shtml


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

提示信息 - 高楼迷摩天族


,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc









Hengchang Technology Buildings Complex - The Skyscraper Center







www.skyscrapercenter.com









前海恒昌科技大厦 > 标志性总包工程 > 四川省资阳市永成劳务发展有限公司


四川省资阳市永成劳务发展有限公司描述




www.yclwgs.com














30/09/20 by q342102










01/11/21 by lj501387499


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

01/10/22 by 摩天圳


----------

